

Show HN: Bind, an experimental design tool - sgottit
https://github.com/almonk/bind

======
Immortalin
Can you document the process? I am interested in building my own GUI builder
as there seem to be a dearth of it for quite a few languages.

------
Immortalin
Any plans for a windows port?

